# My reasons why I just can not buy any current intakes for the 2.5



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

This is not hating or bashing of any kind. This is just how I am seeing this issue of the air intakes and frankly im sure others do too. First of all, I am anxious beyond sanity for an intake for my 2.5 and have considered very much with going with the VWPartsMTL Intake they have available. Although I would rather buy this kit then try my luck with the ABD alternative, the fact is that I am still hesitant on buying this product due to the pure lack of information. To start off, I know zero bout automotive mechanics so in that sense I have no background. I just freakin love to drive this car! However, before I get flamed I do have a point to make. Let me explain...
Now yes, there was a dyno. But correct me if I am wrong but isn't the dyno on the VWPartsMTL website the same dyno that was said to be "not likely to be authentic" due to the curves not crossing? If that is the case, why hasn't this company updated that on their website? 
I do remember seeing a corrected dyno put up in the forums but not in their website







. If this is true, that just leaves me with a not good impression about the company which makes me hesitant of spending my money on buying their product.
Now, saying that I was wrong about the dyno, why is it that this company seems to get their act together in terms of delivering proper dyno information when someone points out there is something wrong?
The video of the dyno is sweet because that rabbit sounded *great* but that does not make me at all convinved to buy this product. Good promotion is all that I see it as. If this company is so aware of the massive market these guys are sitting on (which they freakin should) AND it seems to somehow have communication with some 'tex members here, why in the name of all that is holy are they not *HERE* to answer my questions, clear my doubts and those of any other 2.5 owners??? For now I will wait until I hear more feedback from a larger group of people who have bought this product and see how they like it. My final point, I dont think many people will buy a product for their car unless they have absolute confidence and zero doubts about what it will do and that it will not give any problems. I have paid too much money for my car to go ahead and make it a guinea pig, even if it might increase it more than 10hp.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

If the company sends me one of their intakes I will dyno my car before and after.


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

rental metard - that's is just part of my point. The VWpartsMTL intake is probably the most talked about aftermarket intake solution for the 2.5 cars. Why do they not have a rep to see these forums and answer to the 2.5 owners since we are there probable customers? I would be thrilled to see what you come up with and what other owners of this system have to say but if other tuners have reps on vwvortex and VWpartsMTL is the sole provider of the best air intake solution. Why are they not taking the basic initiative to represent themselves here?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rico0079)*

This is an old argument already. If you read the thread I made solely to explain all the "shadyness" you all accuse of you'd know. But you didn't.
A. That's not their dyno. That is Sulver_Dub's car and his dyno he performed because he was curious of the gains. He sent it to them because he thought they'd find it useful.
B. The shop recently split up the business. Tensions are probably high. The last thing they are concerned about is to change some jpg on they're website to satisfy the 4 people doubting the intake.
C. They are a couple of guys in a shop. They don't have the capacity to deal with a lot of business. If anything they have mediocre web design skills and could care less about making a buck.
D. This started out as an experiment and then turned into " i'll make you one as a favour for $ " to local Montreal racing scene. They never had plans to mass market this, and if they did....see E
E. They were already banned from Vortex for advertising their stuff here. I'm sure they don't want to pay the forum fee because they are a tiny business and prob can't afford it, they're "rep" is on the MontrealRacing.com forums.
F. That dyno is real. PM Silver_Dub on here if you wish to ask him for the 1000th time. The "fake" dyno wasn't actually fake, it was just whp and flywheel tq shown on the graph, a typical feature on the dynapak software.
Any other questions?


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

why are they banned?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (weitaro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weitaro* »_why are they banned?


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
E. They were already banned from Vortex for advertising their stuff here. I'm sure they don't want to pay the forum fee because they are a tiny business and prob can't afford it, they're "rep" is on the MontrealRacing.com forums.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: My reasons why I just can not buy any current intakes for the 2.5 (Rico0079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rico0079* »_isn't the dyno on the VWPartsMTL website the same dyno that was said to be "not likely to be authentic" due to the curves not crossing?

The curves won't necessarily cross at the correct point if the hp & tq curves are scaled differently for the graph.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I put my money up folks. I just ordered it and am apparently only the third person to ever send them money via PayPal per their PayPal reputation which was (2) before I sent the money. I will call my local dyno and see if for the same price I can do one before pull, install the CAI and then do two after pulls. More to come later. Pics, vids and dynos graphs.


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (rare)*

Why is it that when someone says something not positive or questioning of the VWpartsMTL intake that GTI guy comes in waving Silver_Dubs name like he is the answer to all of this? Hey GTI, I liked that reply you made. Congrats! you know the alphabet! So let me get this right... according to what you are saying (in a quick summary) VWpartsMTL could careless about providing adequate info on their website OR making this product which is in high demand since it 
originally was just an experiment, the company is in "high tension" as you say and is in the middle of a split, Silver Dubs dyno is the only dyno they are going by cause they could careless of doing one themselves.
Now, with that in mind
Why the hell should I trust them to make something that will not give me CEL or other problems that are so far unknown since all of maybe 4 or 5 people have this system since they as a company could careless since all this is a "experiment made into a favor and NOW something maybe we kinda will sell if someone is actually willing to buy". If they as a company do not care of something so basic as providing info themselves, I can not buy anything from them and jeopardize my car. Hence, my original statement, those are my reasons why I can not buy an intake for my 2.5 right now.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_... and am apparently only the third person to ever send them money via PayPal per their PayPal reputation which was (2) before I sent the money. 

That's awfully shady ... given two very prolific members that seem to prostheletize the product at every opportunity.
I'll wait for a brand name, thank you.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I guess we will find out. I agree about @[email protected] or whatever it is constantly posting about it as well. Rico0079 you stated it well. The fact he does that and refers to the same guy each time (also a Canadian) makes it seem less plausible that it is a good product and company/shop.
I am not biased in any way. I am in the states (Louisville, KY to be exact) and will report back on my buying experience and the product. I am sick of all the drama so I will try to find out first hand and report back. I'm not worried about the $250 risk at this point.


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (rare)*

The.Ronin - Give AEM a swift kick in the ass and tell them to get their ass in gear . Also keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Rare - 250 bucks is 250 bucks. Use it on other stuff. It would be awesome to get input from you if you bought it but honestly that is VWpartsMTL job to do. These new VW are not cheap and we pay alot of money for them. It would suck to risk something so expensive that is not broken for a mere 250 from some unknown company.
I got a response from K&N and they have no plans of doing anything else a part from that drop-in. How long is this waiting going to take







!


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (rare)*

Ok so lets see
ABD-....yea right
VWpartsMTL - Don't seem to care and are going through their own internal problems as a company.
AEM - still testing last I heard.
K&N - No plans of doing anything past a drop-in.
The other 2.5 intake I saw mentioned was a Weapon R intake. Funny, they don't have it listed on their website. Can anyone provide further input on this intake?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

****in idiots....and intake is an intake. they all do the same damn thing. the power isnt going to vary really from brand to brand. its all the same design. if u had half a brain u would realize this. its simple common sense to look at the air pathway on the stock intake and then see how a CAI (any brand) is designed....when you see this its just so blatantly obvious that you will see great gains. wtf....its just an intake anyway! why are so many people freaking out over this like its such a huge deal. id hate to see you morons tinker around with a turbo kit or something that is actually complex....like i said before...its just a ****in intake!


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_****in idiots....and intake is an intake. they all do the same damn thing. the power isnt going to vary really from brand to brand. its all the same design. if u had half a brain u would realize this. its simple common sense to look at the air pathway on the stock intake and then see how a CAI (any brand) is designed....when you see this its just so blatantly obvious that you will see great gains. wtf....its just an intake anyway! why are so many people freaking out over this like its such a huge deal. id hate to see you morons tinker around with a turbo kit or something that is actually complex....like i said before...its just a ****in intake!


Dude first of all.....chill. Second, I am sure all the intakes make great gains but what i DONT want is an intake that will be giving me CEL. Hell some people made their own short ram intakes, sounded great, decent gains and then the CEL started coming up. My car is a Jetta and it is my daily driver. Until that car no longer has warranty coverage all I want are sport springs, a better sound system, change some exterior and interior details in the car and an intake. I will wait until a company comes along that can answer my questions and assure me of the quality of their products. FORGIVE ME for being reasonable and having some damn sense







.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Supposedly the VWpartsMTL gives no CEL. AEM got a CEL and word on here is they gave up. I have no idea if that is true or not. I did email Fujita (http://www.f5air.com/) about a Rabbit intake and they have no plans to make one even though they make them for 1.8T and 2.0 FSI.
I did get a reply back from Carbonio and they have made a prototype. I was going to wait for it but decided to give the MTL guys a try.
From Carbonio

_Quote »_Thanks for the inquiry. A prototype has already been produced and we should
have more details available in the next month and a half or so.
Kind Regards,
Paul Calisi
Carbonio


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_ AEM got a CEL and word on here is they gave up.

Silver_DUB or that GTI guy said that I think. I asked the.ronin and he mentioned AEM had not stopped. I think he mentioned something......wait wait yo the.ronin! What was it that you said again?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carbonio* »_Thanks for the inquiry. A prototype has already been produced and we should
have more details available in the *next month and a half* or so.
Kind Regards,
Paul Calisi
Carbonio


When is this *"next month and a half" *Carbonio speaks of????
and would'nt the Carbonio be something similar to their 2.0T intake?? (meaning they use the engine cover but replace the panel filter...)








or maybe it will be a CF tube like this...










_Modified by ~kInG~ at 4:18 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_









hey rare....why $250? did u get it powdercoated or something special? last i checked it was $210USD.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

we are building an intake soon for an employee's rabbit...

We'll have before and after dynos on a dynojet. I'm exicted to see the results, good or bad.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Nope. Apparently they raised the price. Maybe shipping was more than they realized?
http://www.vwpartsmtl.com/products.htm


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
I'll wait for a brand name, thank you.

If everybody took that attitude, there wouldn't be any "brand names".
Everybody starts at the bottom...


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_we are building an intake soon for an employee's rabbit...

We'll have before and after dynos on a dynojet. I'm exicted to see the results, good or bad.


Excellent! Please keep let us know of your progress on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad you are trying it out rare. I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread


----------



## familyguy (Jul 11, 2005)

I bought one and the guy brought it all the way from montreal to vermont in a snow storm, freakin awesome service. I installed it and the thing sounds mean as hell, ver y nice and the butt dyno likes it too


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (familyguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *familyguy* »_I bought one and the guy brought it all the way from montreal to vermont in a snow storm, freakin awesome service. I installed it and the thing sounds mean as hell, ver y nice and the butt dyno likes it too

That does seem like a good service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . If you don't mind I have a few questions..
How long have you had your intake on your car?
How many miles have you put on the car with intake on?
Have you had any mechanical or CEL issues
What dyno results have you had with the intake.
If at all possible could you also provide your own dyno results?
I really do hope that the CAI of VWpartsMTL is a quality product but since they as a company will not take the initiative to provide adequate information without having to talk to a rep from MontrealRacing forums







(where was that contact information posted by the way?) Hopefully I can be convinced to buy this CAI but that will not happen until I can see a variety of reviews from different owners. Until then I will hope for something from AEM or Carbonio (thanks Rare).


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rico0079)*

Never in my life have I seen such a freaking fuss made about a COLD AIR INTAKE! A frikken pipe with a filter on the end.
I'd hate to see what happens when someone makes a Turbo, you all will re-write the bible on that one.
Some of you need to just stop being such conspirators. If this is too shady for you nobody is telling you to buy it.
NOT ONCE did I ever tell anyone to buy this.
Go buy the ABD one or the Weapon R.
Why are you doubters still lurking around this asking 1000 questions?
I won't help out with questions anymore, you want pics? Find them yourself. Dynos? Go pay $100 and get it done yourself. Soundclips? Ask around. Everytime I try and inform people about this barely advertised product i'm being flagged as a Fan Boy.
I try my best in these forums to help everyone be informed about whats new and important, and I get labeled as being part of some massive scam to sell 3 intakes to people for a 630$ profit.
F0ckit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rico0079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rico0079* »_Ok so lets see
ABD-....yea right
VWpartsMTL - Don't seem to care and are going through their own internal problems as a company.
AEM - still testing last I heard.
K&N - No plans of doing anything past a drop-in.
The other 2.5 intake I saw mentioned was a Weapon R intake. Funny, they don't have it listed on their website. *Can anyone provide further input on this intake?*

If you ever need help with where to find mods for the 2.5, the thread I made "Mod Directory" is a big help. It states prices, gains and links to purchase the product.
I know you'll want 40 dyno's and 142 pictures of each product but sorry.
As for the weapon R link... http://autosportstyle.com/shop....html


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Lol...this thread makes me laugh. If you're not comfortable modding your car, don't do it. Anything above $100 for an intake is ridiculous anyways. Let me summarize:
3" Mandrel 6" radius U bend - $30 http://www.magnumforceracing.com/ubend.asp
Welding at an exhaust shop - $10, maybe $15. (and that is with a tip for taking up some of the guy's time) Just make two reference marks with a marker to get the orientation right, and the guy does it in 2 seconds. Cake. I've had guys do it for free before. The little piece with the two small attachments for other hoses (I'm assuming some kind of crankcase vent) can be taken care of with scrap pieces at the shop.
The couplers are taken care of with this: $17 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
$70 at most on a budget. Use some elbow grease and shine that puppy up, or grind down the welds and use high temp engine paint on it. I'd prefer to pay the $20 to get something that small powdercoated.
Excuse the mismatched sizes...but you get the idea. You could probably make it out of aluminum and use 3 ply silicone connectors, and t-bolt clamps and do it for about $150 (TIGing is harder to find). (call farm supply stores around your area...they are an amazing source for little odds and ends like couplers and t-bolts on the cheap. Not to mention things like braided stainless steel lines...but I digress.)
What is the CEL that everybody speaks of? Just the code for the MAF saying something isn't right?
edit: crap. I forgot the filter. Add $45 for a K&N, or whatever your favorite filter is. Adjust prices accordingly. 



_Modified by the s is silent at 3:50 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_Lol...this thread makes me laugh. *If you're not comfortable modding your car, don't do it. *

The problem here (and the 2.0T point it out all the time) is people here are too afraid to pull the trigger on a mod let alone pay average prices for them.
We're labeled as the "cheap guys" because of such behavior. A price is always too high or something has to have a 45 page article published on it with dyno after dyno on it to even be considered purchased.
This is prob why most companies avoid the 2.5. The owners are too whiney and demanding for the small profit the company makes. They are asked of too much just to sell a CAI or Exhaust.
Anyone remember GHL exhaust for the 2.5? That went over well. People cried for dyno and soundclips, nobody bought the damn thing.
After that kinda fiasco NOBODY will take our market serious and we'll be in the shadows forever labeled cheap b*stards. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

how's the weather there?
it's gonna be sunny by the time i receive my CAI from vwPartsMTL
i'll do a before and after sound clip
oh..it's an automatic... 
hopefully i'll get it installed before next weekend.


----------



## familyguy (Jul 11, 2005)

I have had it on my car for about 700 miles and about a month now, the only reason I have a cell on was because when i turned my car on to turn the steering wheel so that part is my mistake and everything wasnt hooked up yet. I most likely wont dyno my car for some time because being a college student I dont really want to waste my money on that yet maybe when a chip or something comes out and during the summer


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Who the hell brought up the turbo thing? And for the record @[email protected] you DID tell alot of people to buy that VWpartsMTL kit in the beginning so don't even freakin start. I do see you are very intersted in keeping us 2.5 owners updated on mods and I do appreciate that. Whiney? Making a big fuss? Need 40 dynos and a gillion pics? No, I want ONE F**KING DYNO DONE BY THE COMPANY AND NOT SOME OTHER PERSON. How the hell is that too much to ask? 2.5 owners are too whiney? No man, they are pissed!!! "It is just an intake" True, I dont even need it hell no1 needs to do anything to their cars. They could just leave them stock.....but no1 wants that, everyone wants to make their ride better. All you peeps can flame and hate and bash BUT the fact remains that all intakes out right now require a level of "taking a chance" on how the kit works which could be AVOIDED if these companies could just personally back up what they are selling.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

@[email protected] you are the one who has constantly kept the debate alive by stirring the pot every time someone ask about it.
As far as being afraid to mod a car I for one am not. I have had ab ABA turbo, a MkII VR6, two turbo Miatas on standalones, an RX-7 on a standalone etc. etc.
My concern was that yes this is not a mainstream company and I really don't see too many people that have it...at least not any where near the amount of posting that you hear about it. You yourself don't even have it, or do but are waiting to install it, I can't remember which, so stop busting everyones balls and stirring the pot with your 'its just an intake comments.' Just drop it already.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rico0079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rico0079* »_Ok so lets see
ABD-....yea right
VWpartsMTL - Don't seem to care and are going through their own internal problems as a company.
AEM - still testing last I heard.
K&N - No plans of doing anything past a drop-in.
The other 2.5 intake I saw mentioned was a Weapon R intake. Funny, they don't have it listed on their website. Can anyone provide further input on this intake?

Are you sure about K&N??
I did some R&D for them a couple months back for their upcoming intake system..


_Modified by Mchu86 at 8:36 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

well.....u can say what u want and want this and that to prove it. but in the end, it IS just an intake. you dont need a dyno or sound clip to realize that it works. its about how inefficient the design of the stock intake is. a caveman could look at it and realize the CAI's for this car will produce more power. and guess what....they will all produce the same amount of power from brand to brand given that they all use high quality filters. its just an intake, there arent really any variables.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*K&N is still working on the intake system!*
Since I did some R&D for them, I wanted to check it out and see the progress. I just spoke with them on the phone and this is what they said.
Basically, they had two cars in, an 05 and 06 (mine). The intake system is different in the two. I'm guessing it's that sensor in the very front of our stock intake system. Anyways, they're in the process of getting another car just to be sure of intake and then another 2 months of finishing it up and then it should be released.
But *K&N IS producing an intake system*
The wait continues...


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_
Are you sure about K&N??
I did some R&D for them a couple months back for their upcoming intake system..

_Modified by Mchu86 at 8:36 AM 1-25-2007_

Yea dude I am sure. This is the response from them.


New Instant Message 
Add Messenger Contacts 
Messenger Options 
From : Leon Collins <[email protected]> 
Sent : Monday, January 22, 2007 6:00 PM 
To : "Richard Franco" <[email protected]> 
Subject : RE: Air intake solutions for Volkwagen 2.5 Inline-Five cylinder engine. 

Hello,

Thank you for your interest in K&N products. I do not show any pans at this time to develop an intake for these applications.

Thank you,
Leon S. Collins
K&N Technical Support
1-800-858-3333


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know then. I just spoke with the R&D dept, not technical support, about 10 minutes ago, and they still are developing the system.
It's just a waiting game then..


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_It's just a waiting game then..

2 months, 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 much waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_I don't know then. I just spoke with the R&D dept, not technical support, about 10 minutes ago, and they still are developing the system.
It's just a waiting game then..

My bad, thanks for the good info! I am sorry for the incorrect info. I don't mind waiting, hell that means I will spend more on suspension and wheels for now







.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rico0079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rico0079* »_
My bad, thanks for the good info! I am sorry for the incorrect info. I don't mind waiting, hell that means I will spend more on suspension and wheels for now







.

Oh no no, I just wanted to clear things up because if they weren't going to release it, I'd be angry and I'd want compensation (i.e. the prototype intake







)
I could live w/o an intake for now


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_it IS just an intake. you dont need a dyno or sound clip to realize that it works.

I think that is very little of the concern that has been shown on here. The concern relates to two or three things only:
A. does it really exist/is it readily available
B. does it turn your cell on
C. prove A & B to me since MTL isn't ABD, AEM, K&N etc. (share some pictures, an install write up, your impressions etc.; there is a **** ton of the same info for suspension and I welcome it even if it is redundant) and even with those known companies some pictures and info are welcome too
Our cars are new and we'd all like to see what others have done and are trying. Of course there will always be skeptics with something so new. 
Lets all have a







or


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*

This is getting very silly.
Rico I never told anyone to buy it. Really, go ahead, scour the forums and quote where I said that.
As for stirring the pot, every 2 weeks someone new comes in inquirering about this intake without taking the time to read thr 40 other threads on it, just getting annoying.
I'm done fending for this intake. Try it if you like. Move on if it doesn't appeal to you. Come spring time I will buy one myself, pending my financial situation.
And rare is right, have a beer or 4.


----------



## Rico0079 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

@[email protected], my point is on all the intakes available now and not just that one. Since doing this thread I learned K&N, Carbonio and AEM are developing intakes. As well as Autotech and they have some dyno results already. I am as happy as can be. So yes I will have a







as I wait for an intake from a more reliable company


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rico0079)*

Relieable? When has VWPartsMTL failed yet?








Screw the CAI's, i'm waiting for VAG's Turbo kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kittles (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Reasons why kittles can't buy a current intake for the 2.5L:
1. he has no money.
2.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kittles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kittles* »_Reasons why kittles can't buy a current intake for the 2.5L:
1. he has no money.
2.

ROFL i'm in the same boat mang!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_we are building an intake soon for an employee's rabbit...

We'll have before and after dynos on a dynojet. I'm exicted to see the results, good or bad.


I'm curious to hear how this turns out. Billy is a legend in the VR-T arena.


----------



## glow9 (Aug 9, 2005)

$250?? And how much actual tested HP improvement do you get?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (glow9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glow9* »_$250?? And how much actual tested HP improvement do you get?

Why don't you get one and try it out?
I was critical of @[email protected] quite a bit as well, but he's been pretty honest about where he stood with the VWPartsMTL intake, and Silver_DUB has provided a dyno. I agree that the company does not present itself in a very good light, but nobody has posted here saying 'I bought the VWPartsMTL intake, and I got a CEL!' which is more than you can say about some of the other alternatives.
Myself, I'm very much leaning towards making my own intake. I want to choose the location of the filter (I'd like mine to be a short-ram) and I want to be able to choose the brand and type of filter myself as well. As part of that, the biggest issue is how to connect the secondary air hoses. I have to give the VWPartsMTL people credit here, since they are willing to sell just that part of their intake. I don't know of any other shop that would do that. I think I will probably just weld my own, but if I f*ck up myself, its nice to know that those guys will sell me the part that I need.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

they'll sell it to you, it just might take a month or more to get it............mine was shipped(a week ago) 3 weeks after i paid. it took nearly two weeks to even get a quote and place an order. i have yet to recieve the part.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_they'll sell it to you, it just might take a month or more to get it............mine was shipped(a week ago) 3 weeks after i paid. it took nearly two weeks to even get a quote and place an order. i have yet to recieve the part.

I feel bad for these guys really.
There are two guys making these man, by hand. Its crappy you had to wait a while, but when things are busy in a small shop and demand just increased out of no where + you still gotta do your other shop duties (fix cars, mod others, sell parts) its hard to just crank these quality intakes out real fast.
I heard people get this stuff in 1 week. It takes 1 week to make, 1 week to ship.
When I order stuff from TMTuning it takes 25 days. Long time eh? But I never complain because A. They have great prices, B. Their product is top quality, both of those I believe describe VWPartsMTL intake aswell.
So be patient, it wont take centuries. I haven't heard of anyone never getting one or having probs with it.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

They should make a bunch in advance or find some manufacturing company to take their design and make it in mass. Otherwise let everyone know up front it is a one off and you have to wait. By upfront I mean before you pay for it not after.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
B. The shop recently split up the business. Tensions are probably high. The last thing they are concerned about is to change some jpg on they're website to satisfy the 4 people doubting the intake.
C. They are a couple of guys in a shop. They don't have the capacity to deal with a lot of business. If anything they have mediocre web design skills and could care less about making a buck.
D. This started out as an experiment and then turned into " i'll make you one as a favour for $ " to local Montreal racing scene. They never had plans to mass market this, and if they did....see E

Any other questions?


With all this said, they should just quit being in this business. If they can't deal with customer relations, then I guess they don't want profits. If I were them, I would pay the appropriate people to update my website. It does look like a solid intake and they probably could move more units if they updated their website, it would make them look more professional. 
The bottom line is that they should care about their products and how their products represent their shop.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (huevosrancheros)*

I didn't get mine but I did get my money back. Would have liked to have done a nice write up on it. I guess I will just have a shop here in town make one or go Carbonio. I would have liked to have supported the 'little guy'


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_I didn't get mine but I did get my money back. Would have liked to have done a nice write up on it. I guess I will just have a shop here in town make one or go Carbonio. I would have liked to have supported the 'little guy'









Seriously? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That's too bad, it's a nice looking intake too. Guess I'll be waiting on one of the others to get it done.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_I didn't get mine but I did get my money back. Would have liked to have done a nice write up on it. I guess I will just have a shop here in town make one or go Carbonio. I would have liked to have supported the 'little guy'









Why did you get a refund? Didn't get it quick enough?








I supported the little guy this morning (bought it) and he'll be supporting me once it's installed, with something called 200tq







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysunptell (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I have been following @[email protected] around on all the VWPartsMTL post. I paid for mine on 2/9 and I can't wait to install it either!! I hope i'm one of the luck ones that gets one..... Its good to hear that people have gotten their money back for not receiving one though...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jaysunptell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysunptell* »_I have been following @[email protected] around on all the VWPartsMTL post. I paid for mine on 2/9 and I can't wait to install it either!! I hope i'm one of the luck ones that gets one..... Its good to hear that people have gotten their money back for not receiving one though...










They want their money back because they are REALLY impatient...








It was only a couple days ago Kaptinkangaru or w/e was thinking about a refund, and ta da, yesterday he got it and installed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You just gotta wait a bit.










_Modified by @[email protected] at 9:40 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey @[email protected] when you receive it are you planning on going on a dyno? I wanna do a before/after thing to try and support the little shop.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

gti, i understand patience, but well over a month? it takes a few minutes to fabricate, and a few days to ship, not a month. tmtuning in germany could ship faster than this.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

A few minutes to fabricate?








These guys also run a shop man, they don't sit there all day making CAI's.
I just don't see all the whinning about waiting close to a month when most companies are backlogged (ABD) and others didn't even ship (20vt).
PS: Tmtuning took 1 month to send me fender flairs for my mkII and they didn't have to fabrigate them, it was a simple pick up from warehouse and ship.
I guess it depends where you live too. My buddy got his in 6 days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And i'll prob get mine around the same time too.
As for the dyno, If someone will pay for it, sure! $100 for time on the dyno, can't afford that. I could even barely afford the CAI itself.
Tough times....


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Hey @[email protected] when you receive it are you planning on going on a dyno? I wanna do a before/after thing to try and support the little shop.

If you send it back after and are serious, we will send you a vwpartsmtl intake just to end the debate.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

mk2alex. I would rather keep the intake after. I have a friend with a dyno at his shop and am 100% serious about doing a before/after dyno for you guys. Maybe we can come up with some sort of deal?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

You guys are hilarious...








I can't wait to get mine! 
My buddy makes me so jealous with his whenever he drops by.


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

hrmm, I so want to hit a new CAI. That is about the cheapest and coolest mod I think I can do right now...But is it really worth it if I have the stock exhaust still? I want to do that eventually...But a CAI is less work and less money.,,


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mauler_2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mauler_2.5* »_hrmm, I so want to hit a new CAI. That is about the cheapest and coolest mod I think I can do right now...But is it really worth it if I have the stock exhaust still? I want to do that eventually...But a CAI is less work and less money.,,

Yes, it will still be worth it even if you don't get a new exhaust. Removing restriction in the line will give you hp.
I think most of the gains to be has with the exhaust come with removing the restrictive mufflers/resonators and replacing them with something more free-flowing like some people have done. My personal opinion is that with our torque curve, a 2.5" exhaust is completely over the top and not necessary at all. We're not reving to 8k, so the 2.25" that we have is plenty if the stock exhaust is mandrel bent (which I think someone has verified).


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I have no problem waiting if I know in advance it will be that long. I do have a problem with a lack of communication. That is what my deal was. If you have waited for 4 weeks and then don't get a reply two days after you send a message you might get nervous too. This was just a communication issue and I hope to get my intake very soon as I am sending the money back ASAP.


_Modified by rare at 2:04 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

don't you think you could figure out how to make your own in that time frame? GADS!!!


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_mk2alex. I would rather keep the intake after. I have a friend with a dyno at his shop and am 100% serious about doing a before/after dyno for you guys. Maybe we can come up with some sort of deal?

I'll figure out something for you today, should be interesting.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_don't you think you could figure out how to make your own in that time frame? GADS!!!

If this were my MKII I wouldn't feel guilty monster garaging my car. But i'm making payments on her, last thing I want to do is risk making something myself and messing crap up. I rather have a proven method tried out like VWPartsMTL.
And go ahead and say they are unrelieable and not proven and blah blah blah, guess who's selling the most CAI's right now with no negative feedback about the product?
I think $250 is decent for that power gain and the noise factor is cool too. lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

